
Ask HN: If you encrypt everything can you still have real time search? - ge96
I have to do this, encrypt stuff that I store especially any personally identifiable data. I&#x27;m not talking about passwords I store hashes and at this time I don&#x27;t have anybody&#x27;s data (no apps with users).<p>I&#x27;m just thinking ahead, I currently build on LAMP and I don&#x27;t know I&#x27;d probably use Go, why? No particular reason other than &quot;I hear a lot about it.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m concerned about real-time search like wild-card on key press, display matches... I actually don&#x27;t really have an application in mind right now.<p>I have been doing analytic tracking the only thing possible to &quot;encrypt&quot; would be ip addresses. The rest are just usage data like url&#x27;s requested&#x2F;scrolls&#x2F;clicks. And there are no names&#x2F;emails.
======
Eridrus
There aren't really any methods which can do it with reasonable overhead; if
you'd like to read some of the literature this seems like a good starting
point: [https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Encrypted-Search-
Kamar...](https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Encrypted-Search-
Kamara/87a20d866a507f13b7a2fdd912d456badab21439)

~~~
ge96
Actually I realize my question specifically targets real time searching/search
in general and that PDF you linked talks about search.

Though partly related I mean how long would you have to wait to display
content for it to be queried, matched, decoded, then added to the page. I
realize this is a vague question and I'm not actually looking for an answer.

Just wondering how you'd approach/quantify that. As opposed to real time
searching where every key stroke may be 50ms apart or at least the delay per
stroke as a bounce/throttle.

Ahhh I'm rambling sorry.

Take Hacker News for example, if all of this content is encrypted, why doesn't
it take a few seconds for pages to load/decrypt?

